# Are ya out of the waders yet?



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

Water temp is around 71 according to noaa, the mornings are cool. I hate wearing waders but hate to shiver to death. Gonna take waders just in case, was just wandering what all else folks have been doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelaxFishin (Mar 15, 2018)

100% wear the waders. I surf and Iâ€™m usually the last guy to shed the wetsuit. Being cold is way worse than ring too hot. If youâ€™re < than knee deep you might get away with wading wet but anything more, youâ€™ll be cold before long. Then again, maybe youâ€™re just tougher than I am. 

Whatâ€™s the issue with waders? Do you not have a breathable pair? 

I may wear waders year-round in the bay. Donâ€™t feel like losing a foot to some yucky bacteria if I get a cut from an oyster or something. The surf is another story though. Just not practical to hop 2â€™ waves in chest waders.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

It was 49 degrees in Baytown 48 hours ago. Waders ? yep


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

In POC I have been wading wet for a few weeks but I have only been out when it was a warm day and I only wade about thigh deep. I think you should be OK but take them along then you have options.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

The water temp in West G bay is 71 as of yesterday. I had to hop out of the boat to give us a little push off the flats, didn't even flinch from the water and I don't like cold at all. Fine for wet wading, if that is your thing. I wear my waders all year though.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Waders are a thing of the past.... April.

Finally some decent temps.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Yep. No waders in the bay or surf yesterday.


----------



## 3Whalers (Oct 9, 2008)

HoustonKid said:


> Yep. No waders in the bay or surf yesterday.


X2


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Like bath water down here right now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

waded yesterday, temp outside was 95 which made it feel great to kick off the waders.


----------

